# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Danh sách các nước không được miễn thị thực

## hangnt

Công dân Việt nam muốn nhập cảnh các nước phải liên hệ với văn phòng đại diện Đại sứ quán hoặc lãnh sự quán của nước đó tại nơi gần nhất để xin visa nhập cảnh vào nước đó. Việc trước tiên là Bạn phải có hộ chiếu do chính phủ Việtnam cấp trước khi xin visa này


*Châu Á*

Trung QuốcẤn ĐộMa-lay-xiaNhật BảnHàn QuốcCô-oétĐài Loan (Trung Quốc)

*Châu Âu*

AnhI-ta-li-aBỉĐan MạchHung-ga-riSécHà LanĐứcNgaPháp

*Châu Mỹ*

Hoa KỳCa-na-đa

*Châu Úc*

Ô-xtơ-rây-li-a

----------

